# Furry x 60 reminder



## kurreltheraven (Sep 25, 2008)

Just a reminder that the submissions period for furry x 60 finishes on 1 October. If your piece isn't mailed to me on or before that day, it doesn't go into the compilation.

Submission details are here.


----------



## Aden (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry, not gonna have time to make anything with all my college work. Maybe next time.


----------



## Takun (Sep 26, 2008)

Same, it's too bad.  I just got swamped with exams, homework, and papers.


----------



## kurreltheraven (Sep 26, 2008)

Hm, that's a shame.

Oh well, all the more reason to give people even more time for the next one.


----------

